# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Индия >  Супер сайт о Вриндаване

## Aniruddha das

http://www.vrindavanexperience.com/ Видеофильмы о Вриндаване

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

Дорогие преданные! Может быть, у кого-то есть фотография Дурги, огромной такой цветной скульптуры, установленной на въезде во Вриндаван. Что-то руки (или ноги) не дошли, чтобы ее сфоткать.
Выложите, пожалуйста.

----------


## Janardana das

Есть только такие, если надо не сжатые, то они по 4 мегабайта, могу выложить куда нибудь

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

Спасибо, прабхуджи! То, что нужно! Харе Кришна!

----------


## Элла

Спасибо Анирудха Дас! Сайт очень понравился!

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Дорогие преданные! Может быть, у кого-то есть фотография Дурги, огромной такой цветной скульптуры, установленной на въезде во Вриндаван. Что-то руки (или ноги) не дошли, чтобы ее сфоткать.
> Выложите, пожалуйста.


Сфотографировал с дороги. Ближе подходить было некогда.

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

Спасибо, Враджендра Кумар прабху!!!! Примите мои поклоны пожалуйста.

----------

